# Flying foxes eating BBA?



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

dynamixcore said:


> I was always told they don't eat BBA?


By whom?


----------



## dynamixcore (May 5, 2014)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> By whom?


other forums and local mega LFS..

but maybe they are just all full of BS because both are just as we speak devouring it.


----------



## thedarkfinder (Feb 29, 2008)

Flying foxes (_Epalzeorhynchos_ _kalopterus)_will eat algae when young, but go predatory when older. 

Just a small warning, they will dominate the tank. They don't like others of their own species. So after they juvenile stage is done, you are going to get some serous fighting. 

They will randomly attack and destroy every fish in your tank. 


They are great fish, but need to be kept by themselves.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I have one really old ff. he does not eat algae and chases my giant danio not too badly, a few missing scales once in a while.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ajperko (Jun 21, 2014)

I never had the aggressiveness issue. I have 2 flying foxes in the aquarium now and I really don't notice them. They are probably 3 years old and don't really do much algae eating anymore. 
Maybe if you have delicate fish like guppies or something, but like most fish I've found if the tank is adequate size, with enough structure, fish keep to themselves.


----------

